# new BOV!



## Dakine

I just bought and now own (not financed) a mid 80's 4x4 suburban. It has aftermarket lift kit, a brush gaurd and lots of "needs" but it's also something that starts and runs, drives in a straight line (mostly lol) and I need to start prioritizing my spend to get this from "Okay, its the best thing going" to "This is my version of THE BEAST"

first up, new fluids... all around!
new tires... this makes me 

If you had this vehicle... what would YOU do with it?


----------



## k0xxx

I love the 'burbans. Here is our '96 4WD diesel. The extension cord run under the hood is for the block warmer. A warm diesel is a happy diesel. :?)


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> If you had this vehicle... what would YOU do with it?


Give it to Miss Grimm so she has a running vehicle?!

P.S. the Jeep needs a new battery AND some jerk smashed out my driver side window...!


----------



## Dakine

Nice!!!

there were only 3 suburban 4x4's advertised when I was shopping, and was one all blinged out but half the cost (bling = a slammed 4x4, really???????) and the other was just in need of a LOT of help without any of the redeeming features. 

I feel like overpaid but at the same time I got what I wanted, a fantastic platform to build on, and you don't get to buy a 30 year old 4x4 without expecting to spend a LOT of money on the backend unless you spend SHIT-TONS of money on the front end.

I'm all about doing my own oil change and other fluid replacements and not spending those extra thousands lol!


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Give it to Miss Grimm so she has a running vehicle?!
> 
> P.S. the Jeep needs a new battery AND some jerk smashed out my driver side window...!


lol wtf???

a new battery will run about $80 
I have no idea what a new window will cost, good luck. did that happen at home or at a store parking lot? that's some pretty sketchy stuff 

/hugs Grimm


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> lol wtf???
> 
> a new battery will run about $80
> I have no idea what a new window will cost, good luck. did that happen at home or at a store parking lot? that's some pretty sketchy stuff
> 
> /hugs Grimm


I had it parked at the bottom of the hill (end of the road into the neighborhood) because of the possible snow/plowing. After I saw the smashed window I tried to start it to move it back up to the cabin and it wouldn't turn over. I had to use K's new car to jump it just to move it up the hill. I have someone coming out tomorrow for an estimate for the window and will be picking up a new battery at Costco (I have the executive membership for the cashback.) At this rate I might just keep the POS and sink my tax refund into it.


----------



## Dakine

here's what I'm looking at for my new 4x4... after I get this done, I'll worry about other things, and I wouldn't put you or Roo into it until all of these priority A items are resolved, period. 

Seat Belt receptacle both front seats
Spare tire (2 would be better than 1) – check Discount for used tires.
Need new wheel(s) for spares, check xxxx
New tires
AT grabbers $600 + $132 shipping + mount and balance(estimate $30 per = $120) = $860
Check Discount tire for BFG’s price quote (quote turns out to be $880 for All Terrains out the door including "certificates" which is the road hazard replacement stuff)
Complete fluids replacement and other tune up items:
Oil - mobil 1?
Radiator
Brakes
Transmission
Differential (both!)
Power steering
Air filter
Oil filter
Belts
Inspect hoses
plugs
Do something with the wiring, especially driver’s seat. Tape down and protect at the minimum (this rig has no carpet, so lots of wiring is exposed)
Get spare keys cut
Rear view mirror
Mount GPS for accurate MPH, speeding tickets are bad, mmmmkay.


----------



## Mase92

Just got a 4x4 a few months ago. Got a good deal, no matter what you pay for a ride, you will have "things" go bad. I've done all the work myself and still I've put $1500 into it. But it's that age/milage that things like that will go on. And what am I going to do, sell it and start over?

My suggestion and the way I've done it is, safety 1st, functional 2nd and then all else. 

As you said, you wanted a fantastic platform to start on, you got one. Now...it will probably cost you lots to get it where you want it. But it will be worth it right?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Winch, extra lightin, fuel can an carrier, axe, shovel, saw, cb radio, jumper cables, tow chain, rope, tarps, maybe a tent, water, food, extra oils, jumper cables (battery pack even better), flashlight, spare clothes, tools, blanket, yall getting the idear. Kinda like a mobil bug out location. I love mine.


----------



## TheLazyL

Dakine said:


> ...mid 80's 4x4 suburban.....If you had this vehicle... what would YOU do with it?


Keep it parked as much as possible or buy stock in a oil company.


----------



## k0xxx

They're not "too" bad on fuel. Mine normally gets around 20mpg whether traveling light or pulling a load. My turbo has quit functioning well and needs to be replaced, so it's dropped to about 17mpg. I'm just waiting until better weather before messing with it.


----------



## FatTire

If i lived in the burbs, Id love to have a burban for a dedicated BOV, crank up the horse power, extra fuel cell, jerry cans, push bumper, and judicious use of some ar500 steel plates to add a little extra security to the passenger compartment...


----------



## Sentry18

I think you should make it look like this sans the orange (go with a medium flat grey) and with run flat tires.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> I had it parked at the bottom of the hill (end of the road into the neighborhood) because of the possible snow/plowing. After I saw the smashed window I tried to start it to move it back up to the cabin and it wouldn't turn over. I had to use K's new car to jump it just to move it up the hill. I have someone coming out tomorrow for an estimate for the window and will be picking up a new battery at Costco (I have the executive membership for the cashback.) At this rate I might just keep the POS and sink my tax refund into it.


We replaced the battery in our '98 Windstar a few years back with a Costco battery and I'll have to say it's one of the best batteries for a vehicle we've ever bought. As to the Jeep window, they are flat aren't they? If so, that usually makes them a lot less expensive to replace.


----------



## Geek999

I have a mid 80s Suburban project car (not running). First thing I am going to do is a close to stock restoration so I have a running, solid, vehicle. Only then am I going to worry about all the BOV bells and whistles. Who can worry about winches when you need doors? LOL


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> We replaced the battery in our '98 Windstar a few years back with a Costco battery and I'll have to say it's one of the best batteries for a vehicle we've ever bought. As to the Jeep window, they are flat aren't they? If so, that usually makes them a lot less expensive to replace.


The window quote is almost $300.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Grimm said:


> The window quote is almost $300.


How much fer one outa the junk yard?


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> How much fer one outa the junk yard?


Good point! I have more calls to make!

EDIT:
$30 for the window without the nuts/bolts from the pick-ur-part.


----------



## WOLF71C

I have a 89 Suburban with a 1990 J model 6.2 Diesel in it with a Banks turbo. I pulled it form a 1990 truck because it already had a factory serpentine system on it. then added the turbo. I run 60%diesel and 40% Waste Motor Oil here in Southern CA that helps out with fuel bill a lot. It gets around 17 to 20MPG with 36in tires and running that mix. I can't complain about that at all. These trucks are beasts man enjoy it.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> I think you should make it look like this sans the orange (go with a medium flat grey) and with run flat tires.


Sweet! I would love to get those bumpers and roof rack, but I've been having a lot of trouble finding anything that custom like that built for 85's. Seems like the 4x4 shops online dont like to go back that far, so I'm still looking. Also hoping to find something used so I can save some bucks, that front bumper is probably $1500+

Runflats would be great, I was looking at Tirerack.com and then I talked to Discount, AT Grabbers + shipping + mount and balance = $860 and Discount BFG All Terrains out the door with the certificates is $880. I'm probably going to go with Discount. I've no idea what runflats would cost, I need to look those up, my first suspicion is they are even more spendy, but it's not exactly new technology so maybe it's not too bad...


----------



## Tirediron

Buy a Haynes service manual for it, then get after the basics, 
Go with the BFG tires for the tiny price difference, Kelly also make some nice tires in that size group, I would guess you are going at least 31-10.50-15? 
235 75 s are just too small. 

Here is my maintainance list for a square body

On top of your fluids change 
check and repack the front wheel bearings, including the Torrington bearings inside the front spindles, there should be a seal kit that includes the inner seals, this can save you major hub/ bearing problems down the road.

check the front axle u joints, if they are grease able pump grease in and make sure grease come out all four cap seals, if not replace with spicer or another high quality brand NOT precision they are expensive CRAP. 

you may want to replace the inner axle seals while you have the spindles off, this is a fairly labour intensive job but you get what you work for.

unless the front calipers are in really good shape when you change out the pads replace them, the rear wheel cylinders and the master cylinder this way you have a system that will last almost indefinitely if you flush the brake fluid every couple of years.

If it is carbureted leave the quadrajet on it if it works well at all if not find a replacement quadrajet form a known good supplier. Don't get suckedinto an edelbrock or holley or any thing else, If you can't find a good Q jet. PM me.

If you replace the starter, spend the extra for a permanent magnet starter form a newer 5.7 truck IE '97 

If you have the funds replace the alternator with a newer better model, LincTex can point you in the right direction

Learn how to set the transmission TV cable if it has a 700R4/4L60M


----------



## Dakine

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Winch, extra lightin, fuel can an carrier, axe, shovel, saw, cb radio, jumper cables, tow chain, rope, tarps, maybe a tent, water, food, extra oils, jumper cables (battery pack even better), flashlight, spare clothes, tools, blanket, yall getting the idear. Kinda like a mobil bug out location. I love mine.


Picked up a 12,000 lb winch with load holding brake about 2 weeks ago
Have a cb new in the box that I never put in the other truck, it's definitely going in the Suburban
I'm also going to get a mobile HAM, haven't decided on the model yet, but I've had good luck with Yaesu HT's, although I've got some very inexpensive Baofengs that are holding up well too.

I dont have a tow chain yet, but I've got this really big gnarly strap, I think it was probably a tie down ratchet strap from a flat bed semi rig. I should look those up to see what their specs are.

I have some blankets for it, HF had moving blankets on sale so I picked up a couple...

The rest I need to start buying.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> I have some blankets for it, HF had moving blankets on sale so I picked up a couple...
> 
> The rest I need to start buying.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Wash the hell out of the HF furni pads if you plan to use them to sleep with. They are coated with a fire retardant that is hard to smell past and sleep.

I bought a bunch years back to use as cheap batting for lap/small quilts. I had a hard time getting over the smell. I ended up using them as furni pads til they fell apart.


----------



## Dakine

Tirediron said:


> Buy a Haynes service manual for it, then get after the basics,
> Go with the BFG tires for the tiny price difference, Kelly also make some nice tires in that size group, I would guess you are going at least 31-10.50-15?
> 235 75 s are just too small.
> 
> Here is my maintainance list for a square body
> 
> On top of your fluids change
> check and repack the front wheel bearings, including the Torrington bearings inside the front spindles, there should be a seal kit that includes the inner seals, this can save you major hub/ bearing problems down the road.
> 
> check the front axle u joints, if they are grease able pump grease in and make sure grease come out all four cap seals, if not replace with spicer or another high quality brand NOT precision they are expensive CRAP.
> 
> you may want to replace the inner axle seals while you have the spindles off, this is a fairly labour intensive job but you get what you work for.
> 
> unless the front calipers are in really good shape when you change out the pads replace them, the rear wheel cylinders and the master cylinder this way you have a system that will last almost indefinitely if you flush the brake fluid every couple of years.
> 
> If it is carbureted leave the quadrajet on it if it works well at all if not find a replacement quadrajet form a known good supplier. Don't get suckedinto an edelbrock or holley or any thing else, If you can't find a good Q jet. PM me.
> 
> If you replace the starter, spend the extra for a permanent magnet starter form a newer 5.7 truck IE '97
> 
> If you have the funds replace the alternator with a newer better model, LincTex can point you in the right direction
> 
> Learn how to set the transmission TV cable if it has a 700R4/4L60M


wow thanks! it looks like I need to start keeping a word doc so I can track all of this info.

It has 33-12.50-15's and it's lifted, I think 35's would probably fit, but I don't know if that really helps accomplish anything?


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Wash the hell out of the HF furni pads if you plan to use them to sleep with. They are coated with a fire retardant that is hard to smell past and sleep.
> 
> I bought a bunch years back to use as cheap batting for lap/small quilts. I had a hard time getting over the smell. I ended up using them as furni pads til they fell apart.


maybe they are a different brand or something, I've got 2 in the truck and I havent noticed any smell at all.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> maybe they are a different brand or something, I've got 2 in the truck and I havent noticed any smell at all.


Still give them a good wash just in case.


----------



## Geek999

For Suburban fans there is currently a project underway to build a replica of the Suburban from the movie Dante's Peak. You can find a Facebook page on it if you are interested.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Good point! I have more calls to make!
> 
> EDIT:
> $30 for the window without the nuts/bolts from the pick-ur-part.


That $300 quote for side glass seems overly high, neighbor had the windshield in his pickup replaced for about that plus they came to his home to do it. Hope the one from pick-ur-part works out good, $270 is a fair piece of money that could otherwise go to preps.


----------



## Tirediron

I would probably stick with the 33 s unless you decide you need that extra inch of diff clearance. If it has 4" lift 35s would fit with a bit of fender trimming, but if you are not going to spend a whole lot of time in mud or ruts the 33s should be just fine.


----------



## Dakine

Geek999 said:


> For Suburban fans there is currently a project underway to build a replica of the Suburban from the movie Dante's Peak. You can find a Facebook page on it if you are interested.


thanks for the tip, I don't use social media but the one thing that I remember most about that rig was the snorkel and that's something that is on the wish list.


----------



## Dakine

FatTire said:


> If i lived in the burbs, Id love to have a burban for a dedicated BOV, crank up the horse power, extra fuel cell, jerry cans, push bumper, and judicious use of some ar500 steel plates to add a little extra security to the passenger compartment...


I'm thinking maybe some of the fiberglass DIY armor, I've been watching that guys videos and he's having some really good success, and his goal is to stop AK rounds... and the cost is right, and not sacrificing cargo weight to the armor weight is very attractive in a BOV.

Here's the guy I'm talking about...






and then he tests it...






and he posted up another one where he used, I think half of that many sheets of the Woven Roving but he embedded ceramic tile in it.


----------



## Geek999

Dakine said:


> thanks for the tip, I don't use social media but the one thing that I remember most about that rig was the snorkel and that's something that is on the wish list.


The snorkel in the movie was not functional. The guy working on the replica is attempting to rectify that, but I don't think he has solved it yet.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> That $300 quote for side glass seems overly high, neighbor had the windshield in his pickup replaced for about that plus they came to his home to do it. Hope the one from pick-ur-part works out good, $270 is a fair piece of money that could otherwise go to preps.


The window that was smashed is the rear vent window. It is the most expensive piece to replace and the most common to be smashed. Most people smash that one if they lock themselves out thinking because it is small it will be cheap. It needs a 100% water tight seal that is part of the cost.

The window from the pick-ur-part is the complete glass AND frame. No seal needed as 2 bolts hold it in place.

I also decided to try charging the battery before buying a new one. Figure I'd give it a try before dropping the money.


----------



## mojo4

Congrats and welcome to the burban club! My personal BOV is a 2003 GMC Yukon xl denali. Once you decide on a size of tire you want and will stay with buy a pair of tire chains for that size. No real need for all 4 since its a 4x4 but here in CO in the heavy snow and ice the chains on your front wheels ensure grip. Nothing is more frustrating than being stuck in 3 feet of snow in a nice 4x4!! Also look into a cold air intake. I put on an air raid. It was 300 bucks but helps with better mileage and power. Good regular maintenance and that truck will last. Im guessing its a carburetor 350 with that year so it will be easier to scrounge up parts for EMP repairs. My engine is the all electronic 6.0 vortec. Lots of power but I might be screwed in an EMP attack!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## k0xxx

Grimm said:


> ... SNIP ...
> 
> I also decided to try charging the battery before buying a new one. Figure I'd give it a try before dropping the money.


Check the terminals first to make sure they are good and tight. If they are, and it doesn't start with a charge, try disconnecting the terminals and cleaning them real good, and then try charging once more. Might as well be sure, as it's cheaper than buying an unneeded battery.


----------



## UncleJoe

Dakine said:


> If you had this vehicle... what would YOU do with it?


Post a pic so everyone could see it.


----------



## Dakine

Here ya go! my apologies to people on mobile phones though, I had to resize the pic and now the formatting should be better but the file size increased.

I need to get some fire extinguishers in there, thankfully I've never had to use one on my own vehicles (knock on wood) but I have had them available to help other people.

I'm thinking about installing a backup sensor kit
http://www.tadibrothers.com/Catalog...System-with-Sound-and-Volume-Control-TB-S058S

Also a steering column cover since GM products of that era were so ridiculously easy to steal :brickwall:


----------



## Tirediron

holy bat crap that looks good,


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Looks just like my old one. Nice ride.


----------



## Geek999

I wish mine had doors without rust holes in them! LOL


----------



## k0xxx

Wow! Nice vehicle and an excellent choice.


----------

